# Are the old Craftsman jointers safe?



## Fuegoman (Mar 26, 2018)

I am currently refurbishing an old Craftsman 113 TS… I thought it would be cool to find a jointer and drill press from the same era (mid 70's) for my collection…

While doing research, I found the following comment:

*"That's one of the worst jointers a hobbyist can own.The outfeed table is not adjustable the gibs that hold the knife are prone to letting go and throwing knifes.For a jointer to cut right the knives need to be set a hair about the outfeed table.Soon after that's done they will loose their edge and need to be reset.I really wonder why craftsman made that machine?Don't ever buy a jointer without a adjustable outfeed.﻿"*

I wanted to consult the experts here to see if there was any truth to the above statement…

Thanks in advance!!

Todd


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

They are fine. His main beef seems to be a fixed outfeed table, which has nothing to do with safety - and I've never heard of one throwing a knife.

BTW: I have two jointers and both have a fixed outfeed table - it's not a big deal and they work just fine.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I never saw that claim about the gibs before.

There's often insufficient clearance to get a 
standard open end wrench in there to tighten
the gib screws. Maybe some people improvise
and don't get them as tight as they should be.
A cheap wrench can be ground down to fit.

It's true that an adjustable outfeed table makes
life with a jointer easier. I'm able to tweak the
joints my current jointer cuts by adjusting the
outfeed table. It uses insert knives so setting
them accurately isn't an issue. Any first jointer is
usually an improvement on not having a jointer.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I had one that threw the knives. The gibs are held in with two very small Allen Head screws I still have the fence but junked the rest.
So I would advise you find a different machine one with adjustable outfeed 
I also agree it's the worst jointer ever made.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm…YMMV

Used one for a LONG time….never had a problem with the knives. ( maybe they put the wrong size knives in the others?) Had more of an issue with the infeed table not holding a setting….was worn so much from use.

Friend of mine bought it new…I used it for over 20 years….as far as I know, he still has it, and uses it.

BTW: I have since gone "cordless" 









Stanley No. 8….


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

I still use one of the referenced jointers. I have never thought it to be unsafe but I also dont think mine is all that good when it comes to performance. Tables and fence are not milled as flat as I would like them. Getting the knives set up isn't as bad as the referenced article says.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

I had one of those that I bought new in 1979. Just replaced it about a year ago. Worked fine for me, never threw a knife and once you learn how to set the knives to the outfeed table replacing them is maybe a 10-15 minute exercise.


----------

